# Controller Problem



## manolofernandez (11. November 2019)

Hallo miteinander,

seit paar Tagen habe ich mit "Witcher 3" angefangen und seit gestern tritt folgendes Problem auf:

Ich habe ein Controller von Speedlink (Torid Wireless).
Dieser wird von Windows als Xbox controller auch erkannt und das Spielen mit dem Controller funktionierte soweit.
Seit gestern dann komplett verrückt: Beim Benutzen des linken Sticks, also bewegen, drehte sich manchmal die Kamera mit, also
als ob man den rechten Stick benutzt.

Unter Controller Einrichtung bei Win 10 kann man den Controller kalibrieren bzw anzeigen lassen, welcher Knopf gerade gedrückt wird.
Und siehe da, beim benutzen des linken sticks tut sich manchmal und unregelmäßig etwas in der X und Y Rotation welches für den rechten Stick verantwortlich ist,
bzw so aussieht als ob ich ihn benutze.

Kalibrieren, deinstallieren des Controllers, Treiber installiert behob das Problem nicht.
Sowohl als "Xbox 360" als auch Controller (Xinput/direct put) zeigten das gleiche Phänomen.
Auch auf einer Internetseite, die das Betätigen der Knöpfe anzeigt, sah man dass der rechte Stick "bewegt" wurde obwohl ich ihn nicht benutze.

Bilder müssten angehängt sein.

Ich verzweifel


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2019)

also, da wird wohl vermutlich etwas defekt sein - aber evlt. probier mal aus: passiert das auch, wenn du deine Maus und die Tastatur NICHT angeschlossen hast? Kannst du das Pad auch per Kabel am PC anschließen?

Hast du mal geprüft, ob es fürs Mainboard neuere Treiber gibt? Kannst du das Pad an einem anderen PC testen? Oder an einer PS3 (dazu ist er wohl auch kompatibel) ?


----------



## golani79 (11. November 2019)

Sind noch andere Controller angeschlossen?

Ich hab z.B. das Problem, dass diverse Achsen verrückt spielen, wenn ich zusätzlich meinen HOTAS und Pedale angeschlossen habe.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## manolofernandez (12. November 2019)

Edit:
Wollte eigentlich zitieren.

@golani an sich benutze ich sowas nicht bzw. an "hardware" habe ich nichts geändert und zusätzlich dran.

@herbony:
hmmm müsste ich mal ausprobieren. Aber warum sollte dies ein Problem sein zumal es ja vorher geklappt hat oder während der Anzeige des Controllers keinen Einfluss haben dürfte....
Werde es mal probieren.
Der Effekt zeigt sich beim kabellosen betrieb als auch beim anschluss über usb, wobei dies nur dem Laden dient.
Habe aktuell keine Konsollen. 

Hast du mal geprüft, ob es fürs Mainboard neuere Treiber gibt? Kannst du das Pad an einem anderen PC testen? Oder an einer PS3 (dazu ist er wohl auch kompatibel) ?


----------



## Herbboy (12. November 2019)

manolofernandez schrieb:


> @herbony:
> hmmm müsste ich mal ausprobieren. Aber warum sollte dies ein Problem sein zumal es ja vorher geklappt hat oder während der Anzeige des Controllers keinen Einfluss haben dürfte....


 Deswegen sag ich ja auch, dass es vermutlich ein Defekt ist. Aber um auszuschließen, dass nicht vlt doch durch ein Softwareupdate oder so was ein Konflikt mit Maus/Tastatur vorhanden ist, solltest du das mal testen. Und halt auch an einem anderen PC, Laptop oder PS3. Wenn da dann auch so ist, liegt es eben nicht an deinem PC, sondern am Pad, und es ist dann vermutlich defekt.


----------



## fud1974 (12. November 2019)

Das was Herbboy sagt. Prüf es - wenn es irgendwie geht - an einem anderen Gerät. Wenn das da auch ist.. dann heißt es wohl leider "RIP Controller".


----------

